# Don't you think it's time for another thread about:



## random3434 (Jan 11, 2011)

*What famous person you think a USMB Member Looks like?*

*I think Paulie looks like this:*








*Radioman looks like this:*







*xotoxi looks like this:*


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2011)

*E.Z looks like this:*


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 11, 2011)

Hell yeah!

I'm the Cloonster!


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> *E.Z looks like this:*


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> *What famous person you think a USMB Member Looks like?*
> 
> *I think Paulie looks like this:*


That's how I picture him, too. In tears because Soggy won't get in the floaty with him.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 11, 2011)

*jillian:*


----------



## random3434 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Kat:*


----------



## random3434 (Jan 11, 2011)

*California Girl:*


----------



## random3434 (Jan 11, 2011)

Meister:


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 11, 2011)

Since it's winter, I'm going a little scruffy.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2011)

Jillian, Ravi, California Girl, Val


----------



## Valerie (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Jillian, Ravi, California Girl, Val






  I look so serious!


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jillian, Ravi, California Girl, Val
> ...


Yep...your eyes are shooting daggers! Scary stuff!


----------



## Revere (Jan 11, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jillian, Ravi, California Girl, Val
> ...



Yeah, The Heathers.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...






  Oh, is that who that is ?  I never did see that movie...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...






Lol Ravi!  MEAN girls!


----------



## Dis (Jan 11, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



If I remember right, you kill one, two, or all of the others... Haven't seen it in probably at least 15 years, tho...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 11, 2011)

Dis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...





  Is that so.....?


----------



## Dis (Jan 11, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Yup.. If you have *nothing* you need to think about, concentrate on, or do, it's a half way decent Saturday afternoon lounge on the couch kind of movie..  Pretty twisted, tho... Christian Slater is in it, too.. He's an even bigger whackjob than Winona Ryder.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 11, 2011)

Dis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...






Fat chance of _that _ever happening!  Probably why I haven't seen it yet I guess.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Toro looks like this........


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Truthdoesn'tmatter...


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie...


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Trajan.......






Pale......






uscitizen......






This is a fun thread!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2011)

*Pale Rider:*


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2011)

*Madeline:*


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Echo Zulu...






Gunny...






Madeline...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2011)

*Rightwinger --->*



*<--- Truthsucks*


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL.  Not far off.

Back to this thread.

Jeremy.....






Colin......






L.K.......


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2011)

I think we know whats on your mind tonight Madeline.


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

rdean & Sallow...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2011)

MarcATL and 52nd street


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2011)

*Mr Shaman*


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeremy...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Jeremy...


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> MarcATL and 52nd street



They gonna keeil thems some cracka's.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2011)

The Bass:


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr. Shaman:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2011)

*Radio     /     Xotoxi*


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

uptownlivin.......






Huggy......






rightwinger......


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> uptownlivin.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really picture every guy on here as some flaming queer?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

How sad that you think good looking men must all be gay, Dis.

Kindly leave my fantasies alone.


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> How sad that you think good looking men must all be gay, Dis.
> 
> Kindly leave my fantasies alone.



Nah.  Just the ones that are blatantly gay.  How many straight guys do you know thgat readily jump into girly poses?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 12, 2011)

Now girls.

Everytime I post a shirtless pic all the men and Dis call them gay.


It's ok.,I like to look at pics of hot men, gay or straight. It's not like they are going to jump out of the computer screen and have their way with me. (Damn it! )



Oh, and then........................


I just  post this:


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > How sad that you think good looking men must all be gay, Dis.
> ...



They all seemed -- still seem -- quite gorgeous.  

May I have my fantasy back now, or did you wanna pee on it s'more?


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Now girls.
> 
> Everytime I post a shirtless pic all the men and Dis call them gay.
> 
> ...



See?  NOT gay.


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

(Oh, and Bones calls them gay, too.. We can't ALL be wrong.)


----------



## random3434 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> (Oh, and Bones calls them gay, too.. We can't ALL be wrong.)



Bones would call ANY man without his shirt gay.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > How sad that you think good looking men must all be gay, Dis.
> ...


None, prolly...and why is that? Are straight men ashamed of their bodies?


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



When you post some actual men, you'll have something worth fantasizing about.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Now girls.
> 
> Everytime I post a shirtless pic all the men and Dis call them gay.
> 
> ...


Welllllllllllllllll....I'm just angry, you know. Like in real life.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Bossy, ain't ya?

BTW, gay men are "actual" men.  What did ya think they were?  Marshmallow peeps?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Now girls.
> ...



That's because you're an angry leftist libtard feminazi.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> (Oh, and Bones calls them gay, too.. We can't ALL be wrong.)



Says who?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

Not gay...


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Ain't that a tad redundant?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Not gay...



I agree....but who cares?


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Well...if the delicate sugar coating fits....


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

He looks good in AND out of clothes.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



I'm guessing you dun actually know any gay men IRL, Dis.  They ain't all feminine.

But anywhoo, can I get back to picturing all the men on USMB as naked hotties now, or did ya need to edit my fantasy life s'more first?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> He looks good in AND out of clothes.



I dun get the appeal of that man.  He always looks as if he needs a bath.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Not gay...
> ...






I posted that for EZ.


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > He looks good in AND out of clothes.
> ...



You wouldn't.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## random3434 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



I'm surprised you haven't triple negged her, banned her, and made her see a naked pic of Conhog for that comment!


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


Well...yeah? Did you even need to ask...


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



It's probably not her fault she hasn't been exposed to the finer things in life.. Men way back then didn't look all that good, so by comparison, the stuff she's posting probably IS the stuff of fantasies.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Ha!  Men my age were gorgeous -- and still are.

But I have to admit, the best looking (IMO) are men from my Daddy's generation.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 12, 2011)

> What famous person you think a USMB Member Looks like?


 Lets see here.

You would be that teacher from the Van Halen video.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0XLKcMoXRE[/ame]



Dis would be Christina Hendricks from Madmen.






Phoenix would be Reese Witherspoon, for some reason I can't explain. 







Paulie is clearly Pauly D from the Jersey Shore.






And Gunny would be this Klingon guy.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 12, 2011)

One more.

Valerie as Beyonce.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> He looks good in AND out of clothes.



wasn't there rumors about him being gay?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 12, 2011)

Skookersbill..


.


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > He looks good in AND out of clothes.
> ...



Only the ones you made up when you realized your Nickelback insults weren't getting the reaction you'd hoped for...


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Sheldon


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 12, 2011)

Samson


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...




Really, there have been rumors for a few years now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeremy


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I expect those that started them are the ones that wish they were half as good looking as his girlfriend, and the mother of his child.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 12, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Samson



Oh dude WTF? Is that Hurley from Lost?


----------



## ekrem (Jan 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> None, prolly...and why is that? Are straight men ashamed of their bodies?



Why should we be? If you are not obese, there will always be a woman out there who likes you and your body.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2011)

Crusader Frank, Liability, me and our pet brick:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJkHm2WtSsk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

Silky!


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Silky!



He's another cutie..


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Goldcat


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Silky!
> ...






Yep!  Love that smile!


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Silky!



If that was Silky, I would be in Minnesota right now. Just sayin.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > None, prolly...and why is that? Are straight men ashamed of their bodies?
> ...


Uh...no...


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Much better with the facial hair.. Without it, he looks gay.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a rare kiss ass moment.
Dis


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Silky!
> ...






And he's the kind of man who would _glady_ make you a sangwich too!


----------



## Dis (Jan 12, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



And he doesn't get jealous when you play with someone elses drawers.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Article


----------



## ekrem (Jan 12, 2011)

I look like this


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread is gay.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



And I would love every bite?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> This thread is gay.






    So?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is gay.
> ...


 Just a factual statement.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...







  Is this you, Ravi...?


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 12, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> *xotoxi looks like this:*



People have said that I do look like Kevin James...only not as heavy.

But, I'm catching up with him quickly.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > *xotoxi looks like this:*
> ...





Maybe you should put down the sangwich while you take calls, doc.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 12, 2011)

Dis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



And with the facial hair, he looks like a hairy gay.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2011)

People keep telling me I look like this guy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 12, 2011)

These visual threads rock. Thanks EZ


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 12, 2011)

This one kinda looks like me 3 years ago.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

I think this is even more fun....find an image that resembles yourself.  Here's one that kinda sorta looks like me....






Generic older lady type, eh?  

LOL.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> I think this is even more fun....find an image that resembles yourself.  Here's one that kinda sorta looks like me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a whole lot of pics that you think look like you laying around ?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is even more fun....find an image that resembles yourself.  Here's one that kinda sorta looks like me....
> ...



No, dillo.

That's why I have google images.

Now let's have a look at you -- or something like you.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 12, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is even more fun....find an image that resembles yourself.  Here's one that kinda sorta looks like me....
> ...



sure she is a bit face blind like me so it really does not matter.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Hell I already posted my mug about a zillion times and "no" I am not a Clooney but my abs are steel but under a skinny layer of fat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2011)

It's the weirdest thing, but the first time I saw Daveman's avatar, I wondered how he got my picture.

It took a long hard look to realize it wasn't me. But it still makes me stop and think.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 13, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


No, but that is the guy that polishes my heels...how on earth did you get that picture?


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 13, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Goldcat



Yeah, I'm just an ass kicking machine. 

Well, only if they ask nicely.


----------



## Blagger (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it's because of what I presume was half of Echo Zulu's face and fringe in one of her previous avatars that I can't help think of a younger Goldie Hawn whenever I see one of her posts.

Sorry about her mouth, Echo Zulu, but it's the only shot I could find of her that matched what I presume was is the way you wear your hair:






Golcatt, for some inexplicable reason, I can't help but think of Terri Hatcher's Lois Lane whenever I read your posts.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> > What famous person you think a USMB Member Looks like?
> 
> 
> Lets see here.
> ...



[youtube]Xpugp6DIb3I[/youtube]


----------

